# Stocks for Remington 1100...I'm going crazy here!???



## Bigmotoxer (Oct 12, 2006)

I live in Florida and hunt Ocala National Forest regularly....but recently I decided to convert one of my Remington 1100 for a home protection/tactical shotgun. My problem/question is the availablity of aftermarket/tactical stocks...they have the top folding, side folding and collapsable buttstocks for 870 EVERYWHERE but can't find anything like this for the 1100??? Am I missing something(like a prohibiting law)?
If anyone knows anything about such stocks for 1100 or where to purchase one could you find it in your heart to help me out I'm going nuts here? Oh and the 1100 and 11-87 stocks are interchangable arent they?(So I guess I had 2 questions afterall).
Thanks for any/all info, BigMotoXer :bowdown:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Answer to your first question.
(scroll down towards the bottom)
http://www.speedfeedinc.com/products.html

Answer to your second question.

NO

As you will see speedfeed lists seperate stock numbers for the 1100 and 11-87.


----------

